# therapy begins tomorrow



## gravity james (Nov 3, 2004)

Im going to start some therapy tomorrow! Im feeling quite empty and blah ever since a recent bout with heavy heavy social anxiety that lasted for a week. I normally experience SA on a daily basis, but ever since I attempted to get back into a groove of school, girlfriend, friends, all since x-mas i have experienced the symptoms way to harsh. 

Im hoping that therapy will help me be a better talker, interacter, and cunning socializer. im sick of ducking out of socializing with people i want to socialize with. its time to get happy, cus everyone deserves to be happy.

:thanks


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

You do deserve to be happy. Good luck with therapy. I am sure you will do fine. :banana


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

You dam right, we all deserve it. I get mad when I realize what I have wasted in my life. Go for it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

graviity_james,

Good for you! You're coming out fighting! Good luck with the start of therapy.

millenniumman75


----------

